# Streamlined work kit



## TamanegiKin (Aug 23, 2012)

So I was inspired by Sara's minimalist knife pouch thread the other day and decided to streamline my kit and picked up a couple pouches.
I chose three knives that I've been using most lately and a few other small items and voila here it is.
Suisin 270 IH Gyuto, Kochi 240 KU Gyuto, DP Honesuki, couple spoons, tweezers and a peeler. Thanks for the idea guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks great  i'm glad you are enjoying it :knife:

we (primarily just I) had too much time and we took some photos with a pouch too.... I have to share it here - sorry Jon!

I wrote this for Jon... 





this way of holding it make it looks like a man's purse.










Jon looks amazingly proud.


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 24, 2012)

That's very similar to what I carry. I had a 30 slot or so bag that was just way too cumbersome. Now I carry a 5 slot Wusthof bag. 2 petties, 2 sujis, 1 gyuto, a ceramic rod and a Peeler.

-AJ


----------



## cookinstuff (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice Kuhn Rikon peeler, those and the Swissmar are great.


----------



## markenki (Aug 24, 2012)

Ok, someone has to translate the Japanese for me, please.


----------



## K-Fed (Aug 24, 2012)

Thats pretty sweet. I have a similar pouch that Dave shipped my rehandled Sabatier in that I use when I don't feel like carting around the whole kit as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2012)

markenki said:


> Ok, someone has to translate the Japanese for me, please.



It says "My knife bag. Do not touch, this is dangerous. JKI Jonathan.


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 24, 2012)

My mistake, it's a Messermeister bag:














-AJ


----------



## JBroida (Aug 26, 2012)

AJ-
You've got a tiny birds beak on the leftmost suisin


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Jon. I looked the knife over today and the tip seems to have a continuous curve up to the point. So maybe it is an optical illusion in the photo, or I don't understand what you mean by bird's beak.

-AJ


----------



## JBroida (Aug 28, 2012)

the left-most knife looks like the tip has a hook shape to it in the picture... imagine if you took your index finger and made a slight hook shape... thats the kind of shape i'm talking about. it might just be an optical illusion, but it sure looks like a birds beak tip from here.


----------

